# Cherry Dr. Pepper Injected Butt's & Cherry BBQ sauce Qview & Video



## wingman (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

I mentioned in one of my posts this weekend I was fixing to try injecting pork butt's with Cherry Dr. Pepper. I went one further and spent some time playing around with different sauces, spices and combinations. I end up with a sauce that is really great on pulled pork. I usually serve my pulled pork naked with sauce on the side. This sauce is thinner and when mixed with the pork just gives it a thin coating with amazing flavor. I mixed 1 cup diet Cherry Dr. Pepper, 1 cup Sweet Baby Rays original and 2 Tbsp brown sugar. I heated it to dissolve the brown the sugar.

My wife doesn't do BBQ sauce until now. She loves it. The guys at worked loved it as well. It's funny how one can stumble on things just screwing around in the kitchen. 

The smoke started 2 AM Saturday morning and after about 12 to 13 hours the butt's were done. I not only injected them with Cherry Dr. Pepper but I misted them with it as well. I used mustard, garlic powder and Jack's Old South Hickory Rub. I got a nice bark on the butt's. I think I'm going to be staying with what I got going as far as this recipe goes.

Video: 

Qview


----------



## mossymo (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds and looks great, also congrats on concocting a bbq sauce your wife likes !!!


----------



## got14u (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice...No foil at all ??? I do like the bark you get with no foil that's for sure.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep Dr. Pepper and Coke make good injections and spritz oh I have heard 7up to. I have also used Mt. Dew on ribs in a pinch.


----------



## wingman (Mar 24, 2010)

I did foil it at 180 and pulled it at 210 and removed the foil. It dropped in temp to 194 and I put it back on and let it come back up to 210 then pulled it and let it sit. I have been doing it this way for some time. I now take it to 210 instead of 205.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 24, 2010)

Great video and some great bark on the pulled pork.  Thanks for taking the time to put it together and share it.


----------



## ondagawood (Mar 24, 2010)

What kind of gloves do you use ? Where to get them ?

Looks great, I'm hungry again !

Scott


----------



## wingman (Mar 24, 2010)

Scott, if your referring to the food handling gloves, I'm using a non latex glove I got from Costco. They come in a 300 count box. They are food prep grade gloves. If your referring to the gloves I wear for handling hot items, they are the Ove glove. Good to I think 500 degrees. Once I started using both I won't go back. 

The ove glove on Amazon $14
http://www.amazon.com/Ove-Glove-The/...400544&sr=8-11


----------



## ondagawood (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes I was, thanks I need to get some.


----------



## treegje (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow excellent job that had to be good


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 24, 2010)

nice,  I like the Cherry Dr. Pepper twist.   

pork looks really good.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks and sounds great, good job. I'm gonna have to remember to try the cherry dr p


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh man those look good!  The injection and sauce sound interesting.  May have to try that out, although I do love a nice Vinegar based sauce for my butts.  That sounds good though may have to make 2 next time and try that on one!  Nice job!


----------



## howufiga (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm definitely trying this out!!!  Thanks for making the video too.  Looks excellent!


----------



## jak757 (Mar 24, 2010)

Rob -- another tasty post with awesome Qview and Qtube video!  I always like Dr. Pepper -- now I'm going to try it like this.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 24, 2010)

Everything really looks good but with all that in and out and foiling and then unfoiling and then taking it back up to 210°. Did the meat get dried out at all. Or is that where the injection came into play??


----------



## bayouchilehead (Mar 24, 2010)

I have to ask why did you use diet cherry dr. pepper and not regular cherry dr. pepper?? It does look good!


----------



## meateater (Mar 24, 2010)

Dr. Pepper sounds awesome, 1 Question....Is the soda injected bubbly or wait till flat? One would think carbonation injected would be FUNKY!


----------



## wingman (Mar 25, 2010)

Mballi3011, the meat was very moist. I have done the pork butt's like this for years even without the injection. In fact, I just started injecting recently. I have had better results with foiling and get great bark by puting it back in so it dry's the out bark up a bit. The brown sugar on the outside has been working good too. Makes for one heck of a tasty treat.


----------



## wingman (Mar 25, 2010)

I have been doing a low carb thing and am down 31 pounds and eating BBQ like mad. Want to keept hings this way... I have been avoiding the BBQ sauce outside of dipping the tip of my finger in it. :-) The brown sugar has only 4 grams of carbs for 1 teaspoon so its OK. When I reach my goal I'm going to make 2 butt's and put the pork into my Crockpot with this BBQ sauce and have me a feed!


----------



## wingman (Mar 25, 2010)

All the bubbles go out of it. It keeps things moist and there is barely a slight flavor. I like this because you get several layers of flavor yet still taste the pork. Nothing is over powering inlcuding the sauce. The way it should be if you ask me. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## meateater (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, Mt. Dew is on my list now! Maybe Red Bull!


----------



## ramfan (Mar 25, 2010)

Let us know how the Red Bull turns out.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     The video was great.   Thanks for the great post.


----------



## wingman (Apr 3, 2010)

An update. When using the Cherry Dr. Pepper... Let it set out for a while to lose some carbonation. The reason I mention this si when I did this smoke I used a 1/2 bottle and some of the carbonation was gone. no problems. 

Tonight I prepared the same smoke using a new bottle and loading the syringe was a pain in the back side and a half! At one point when I removed the needle fom the meat the dr. pepper shot up may face, over my head and onto the stove and wall behind me. Good thing my wife wasn't around to see that. She would have laughed her Xss off.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Wingman
Points for giving the wife some laughs......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm always looking for a different way to do pork butts, and this is next on my list.


THANKS for the post!


Todd


----------



## skillet (May 15, 2010)

Ok tried the true to the list for the Diet Cherry Dr. Pepper with SBR and it is fanstatic!! Your right just the right flavor that doesn't overpower the meat, it is very good. The whole family loved it, going to be the main sauce on the table tomorrow for graduation. 

Thanks Wingman, it's a keeper for sure!


----------



## wingman (May 15, 2010)

I would not steer a fellow smoker wrong! Not on purpose anyway... I do allot of smoking for my web site. Too much to consume in our immediate famiy so I give out freebies to friends, co-workers and family. Everyone has loved that BBQ sauce. I just did a Hawaiian BBQ pulled pork Fatty with that sauce and it was nothing short of amazing.

Glad you enjoyed it Skillet. Thanks for the kind words.


----------

